# Dumb People



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

First one tried to open the sewer with a old flat tape, or knuckle buster as my dad called them. Left the handle on the tape and pushed it down with the ball. Guess what happened when he tried to pull it back?????

Second one had someone else try to open it. Broke the cable off and didn't say anything to anyone. I got it open and told the homeowner it didn't feel right so he said go ahead and camera it so he can fix what we find. Well the camera hung on the cable in a "Y" and I ended up cutting the concrete floor to get the camera out. 

Last week wasn't the best week I have had!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

We sure make it look easy when a home owner will see us doing the work. The difference is we know what we are doing and we have the right tools. This is why we charge. You can give someone a rooter machine and they will break their hand or snap a cable.

But in the hands of a professional it looks easy cleaning drains with grease, roots etc. They only know this if the untrained tries to do our job such as in this case,


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey Roto,

Do you have a waiver in your contract so the home owner pays for you to cut up
the cement? If so I would like to see that wording to improve my own contract.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

fixitright said:


> Hey Roto,
> 
> Do you have a waiver in your contract so the home owner pays for you to cut up
> the cement? If so I would like to see that wording to improve my own contract.


In all the years we have been in business we have never had a contract for anyone to sign before we do the work. This is a farming and rural area and we just go do the work and they pay us when we finish. So far we have never had a problem and people understand. In these times it may come to having to have a contract but as of now we don't.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Roto-Rooter said:


> In all the years we have been in business we have never had a contract for anyone to sign before we do the work. This is a farming and rural area and we just go do the work and they pay us when we finish. So far we have never had a problem and people understand. In these times it may come to having to have a contract but as of now we don't.


It's similar where I'm at with the honesty element with customers. It's a nice change. I did residential and commercial repair in Houston for over ten years and if you didn't have a signed contract before starting work, your ass was on the line. People were very quick to try and take advantage.

Now I own my own company in a small town of 15,000 people and I do try to always get a signature before starting but sometimes I skip it because most of the folks here are blue collar or farmers and don't try to take advantage.. It's a totally different mentality thankfully. But my favorite jobs are commercial. They just want it fixed right so they don't have to worry about it anymore. I get no issues from my commercial customers.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Roto-Rooter said:


> In all the years we have been in business we have never had a contract for anyone to sign before we do the work. This is a farming and rural area and we just go do the work and they pay us when we finish. So far we have never had a problem and people understand. In these times it may come to having to have a contract but as of now we don't.


In New Orleans we always get a signature before we start working and after the work is completed.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Cajunhiker said:


> In New Orleans we always get a signature before we start working and after the work is completed.


We do it but we don't do it enough.


----------

